# HELP! Is Bone Meal poisonous? First Aid?



## crozzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi,
One of either a Collie or a Malmute consumed at least a few cupfuls of bone meal fertilizer (for the garden) today. The bag is thrashed (I can't read the warnings, ingredients, etc.). Should I be worried? Do I need to go see the vet? Or will they just hurl and, uhh, empty themselves and be done with it?

Thanks much,
- Crosby


----------



## Sister (Aug 28, 2006)

I did a quick search on the internet and didn't really see anything to cause me alarm. I'd just keep a close eye on them!


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Since it was a few cupfuls, I would at least give the vet a call...just to be safe.

I found this article:
Hidden dangers for your dog


> Garden bone meal - provided that it does not contain fertiliser or insecticides - can cause gastrointestinal upset even when eaten in small amounts. Large quantities can produce a blockage of the bowel. If you are gardening with bone meal, the smell can attract the interest of "dogs that dig", which may be unfortunate if what you are planting is toxic, such as daffodil or autumn crocus bulbs. Snacking from the compost heap can cause illness - the moulds in decaying compost can produce vomiting, twitching, tremors and worse.


----------

